# Need help with Rolleiflex camera.



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

hey. 
My wife inherited a Rolleiflex Camera from her grandfather and I am having a difficult time trying to identify it. It appears in good working order, and we are running some film through it to see what kind of pictures it takes. From what i could find online from The famous International Rollei Club - www.rolleiclub.com , it appears to be a Rolleiflex 3.5C or 3.5E
(serial number is 1746192) this model has the light meter and 75mm carl zeiss 1:3.5 planar lens.  the top lens just says heidosmat  1:2.8/75.

everything on it seems to work good, aperture control is smooth, and shutter speed control is smooth. focusing is smooth. some of the other buttons on it, i have no idea what they are. my wifes grandfather bought this camera new in the 50's i think, and used it when he traveled around france and germany. 

if anyone has any additional information on how to use this camera, or can link to any online resources that can help, it would be much appreciated. maybe later I can post actual pictures taken by the camera. (hope i got the right film for it, the guy at the camera store picked out the film)


View attachment 12616View attachment 12617


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2012)

See this:
All Rollei - Rolleiflex - Rolleicord - TLR camera serial numbers - www.rolleiclub.com


----------



## Horngreen (Jun 29, 2012)

When you figure out what it is this place should help with what does what. If all is well then it's a GREAT camera. 

Rolleiflex camera instruction manuals, Rollei camera instruction manuals


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 29, 2012)

Appears to be a model D or early model E. The 75mm f/3.5 Planar is an extraordinary lens.

Joe


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 30, 2012)

I got a couple pics taken with the Rollei, not though the film roll yet. different view, looking from up top down at the large "viewfinder"(?) or whatever.  horngreen's link to the manual was interesting, and i noticed it has a place for shutter cord and flash cable socket. not sure what kind of flash i can get for this, if any, or shutter cord but maybe i will have a look around ebay later and see.  lighting is defiantly a challenge since it has no flash, but i am interested to see what the pictures look like when developed. not sure what we are going to do with it after i get through a roll of film. i suspect it will sit in the closet.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2012)

When you get the hang of it and see the results you might not want to shoot digital again, its also great fun developing at home, what film did he pick ?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 30, 2012)

gsgary said:


> When you get the hang of it and see the results you might not want to shoot digital again, its also great fun developing at home, what film did he pick ?



honestly? i have NO idea. the guy grabbed some film off the shelf and said it was the one i needed and he helped me (pointed at things, wouldn't actually touch the camera himself) get the film loaded. I didnt buy any extra. next time i will have to do a little more research. maybe the photo shop in orlando will have more experience with what the Rollei needs. also, i have no way to develop at home. would have to outsource that. for now.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> honestly? i have NO idea. the guy grabbed some film off the shelf and said it was the one i needed and he helped me (pointed at things, wouldn't actually touch the camera himself) get the film loaded. I didnt buy any extra. next time i will have to do a little more research. maybe the photo shop in orlando will have more experience with what the Rollei needs. also, i have no way to develop at home. would have to outsource that. for now.



Try some Ilford hp5 or fp4 for b&w fuji reala, pro 400 h color is nice


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2012)

By the flash connection, there is probably an M/X switch.   You want "X" for electronic flash, unless you have flashbulbs and a holder.    If I remember correctly, this one has a "sports finder."    When the hood is up, a door on the top cover opens, and if you peep through an opening in the back, you get a framed idea of what the photo will be - a viewfinder of sorts.

Keep in mind, if you have the developing done at a decent camera store, they may be able to convert the negatives to digital images at a reasonable price.


----------

